# Eating rattlesnake



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A while back my son killed a big rattlesnake and I cooked it on the grill.
It was very easy to skin and the gut sack comes right out and in all honesty it was pretty good.

But someone there said that rattlesnake is one of the few meats that a human can eat raw,,yuck 
Anyone know for sure if this is true? 

Man I would need to be really hungry to eat a raw snake. But if I was starving,,,,,,

Everyone asks " what dose a rattlesnake tastes like? "
It's like iguana or crocodile I think maybe all the reptiles have a similar taste.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Opp, Al has a rattlesnake rodeo and festival. I've eaten it but would rather have fish. 

If I was in a survival situation I would hunt it for food.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Been eating them for 40 years plus....Like turtle or anything else there is a risk of Salmonela!

Our family recipe is ... Chop in 3 inch chunks then soaked in cold water a couple of hours and salt and pepper then roll in a mixture of flour and corn meal (Like Fish) and deep fry golden brown at 350 oil temp!

Some people like em BBQ'd on the grill too but they get a bit tuff when dried out

Great Eating!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

There is always sun dried, or smoked. But like fish and eel, snake can be eaten raw if conditions require.

Sundried Eel Meat Stock Photo | Getty Images

The Old Foodie: How to Cook a Snake.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have eaten it raw -but prefer any meat cooked.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

SO DON'T EAT IT RAw!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> SO DON'T EAT IT RAw!!


No doubt. There is no time I would want to have to deal with some sort of disease that could have been avoided by a little heat.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Not sure why anyone would eat anything raw except for maybe the most extreme circumstances. Fire good!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Snake and a side dish of cockroaches? ..... let's hope not. I better make another food store run and stock up some more.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought his being a prepper forum discussing what you can eat if you have got to in order to survive seemed be in order. 
That's why I asked if anyone knew for sure.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Not sure, but would def cook it. Save the guts for a turtle trap. 
I ate some in the boy scouts, but we were yelling flambe every time the skillet caught fire. 
Budget, in a survival situation, all my meat would be cooked well done.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I got more ways to start a fire than cellulite on a fat girl!

Why eat the sumbitch raw?

View attachment 16425


PS No animals were harmed other than this 4' timber rattler last October...and no I didn't eat her...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Because of parasites and the possibility of salmonella I would not eat it raw.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

no different than asking if you should boil the water flowing in a nearby stream.. yea, you can drink it without boiling it... but why risk it?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> But someone there said that rattlesnake is one of the few meats that a human can eat raw,,yuck Anyone know for sure if this is true?


Pretty sure you "can" eat a lot of meats raw. I take my steak so rare it is raw in the middle. Fish I eat raw all the time.
Matter of fact - I'd say the things you can but shouldn't eat raw are:
1. Birds raised in close quarters captivity.
2. Any game that can carry creutzfield-jacobs disease (mad cow)
3. Rodents because of their association to rabies.

Having said that, I'd cook the ever-luvin hell out of anything I caught in the wild.



budgetprepp-n said:


> Everyone asks " what dose a rattlesnake tastes like? " It's like iguana or crocodile I think maybe all the reptiles have a similar taste.


In AZ there's a lot of opportunity to eat rattler. Fried is my fave, but I'd say it it very adaptable to any recipe and easily takes on the taste of seasonings.
Having said that - unseasoned and grilled over a gas flame, I'd say it was a lot like owl. Not as muddy as turtle and it depends if you are talking gator legs or tail.

Here's a vid from Bob Hansler's channel. Love his stuff.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'll eat raw oysters and raw Tuna, that's about it.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't eat no meat raw. Cook it up nice and fried. Doesn't rattle snake taste just like chicken? Roy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Sushi's not bad.... snakes, rats, and roaches won't be had.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> SO DON'T EAT IT RAw!!


if this is directed at me ,sir.
I had no choice -tactical hostile environments sometime means no fire no smoke and lay low or die. 
I was hungry and the snake looked tasty.
now if it wasn't then by all means carry on.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

As much as it hurts, got to +1 with Medic33. I had more cold camps than campfires during evasion/survival, much of what shouldn't be done while sitting at the keyboard, eat-drink or die is the true rule of survival.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

Rattlesnake is tasty ... grilled. I wouldn't eat it raw unless forced to, kind of like every other kind of meat for that matter. Although I do like steak so rare that if you listen closely you can still hear it moo.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Raw rattlesnake...now, that is so gauche...everyone knows that they must be cooked. And a grill would work pretty well, like you did. But, raw? Where have good manners gone?
I say, cook it or don't eat it.:disgust:


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

If your hungry enough eat it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

If you can kill and properly skin a snake but not make a fire there an issue with your survival kit. Add a few matches or a bic lighter. Hell get all outback and get a fire steel. 

I suppose if the hunger was bad enough and you couldn't wait it would do, maybe just a bite or two till you can rub two sticks together.


----------

